# greenup dam 11-11



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

went back to ky side fished from 9-11:30am caught 18 sauger on bass minnows fished on the bottom had 10 over 16in. also caught alot of whitebass and 4 hybreds the bite was fast till about 11 then the whitebass started


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Sounds like good fishing,glad to know the sauger are back around.Caught a limit on the Ohio side a couple nights ago.Were you fishing down below the locks or up close to the short lock?I have good luck in the early spring fishing up close to the short lock.
Jake


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

jake iwas down on the rocks seems like the bottom of river has less snags than before havent lost a bait or hook in 2 days must have cleaned it up some when they were dredging last month


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Do you guys stay on this bite all winter? Does the river usualy Ice up, or does it flow free all winter?? I would like to head down that way when my holes freeze up??


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have fished down there as long as I can get a boat down there and the fishing was always exceptional, snow, freezing rain.... The latest I have probably fished there was late December.....maybe into January. 
It would sure be a lot easier with the new ramp. The run up or downriver and locking through was always an adventure...


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

the bite should be good till spring if all goes well seem like a little later the high muddy water doesnt seem to affect the fish i will fish the ky side with water levels up to 35" the water will ice up on ky side if we have a real cold spell for a few weeks but i have never seen oh side ice up seem like the colder and nastier the weather the better the bite ive spent alot of days there when it never got above 15.from now till spring i like the ky side better for sauger.but i fish with live bait bassminows and shiners more than i do jigs.jigs seem to do better for me on the oh side the boat dock at wheelersburge makes it nice about a 5 min boat ride when its cold isnt to bad but my boat is a fish&ski makes it nice when the top is up and the pro.heater is on


----------

